# tapetech



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i buy a used tapetech box but is like new. the probleme is i need to put the adjust at 1 ou free, because i see the tape, the box leave not enough mud. the brass metal is very soft to move. my columbia box is more rigid.


----------

